# Is your horse better at driving or riding?



## katyrose53 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently training my Kentucky Mountain gelding to drive and lately he seems more anxious riding than driving. Just curious if anyone has had a better experience with their horse driving versus riding.

Thanks!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My horse is much better driving than riding, so much so I don't ride him any more. He is much more confident and brave. I got him from an amish man, a very heavy handed man. He is afraid of whomever is on his back. He is terrified of everything whan I ride him, afraid of nothing when I drive him. He is a driving machine.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My horse is also much better at driving. My one complaint is that he speeds, ignores stop signs and flips off police officers. He really pees me off, actually...














FYI, not my horse or photo.


----------



## katyrose53 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for your input. My gelding seems so much more anxious and fearful riding than the driving lately and if I had to choose I much rather he be the above than under harness. It is nice to know that I am not the only one who has experience this.

(Allison ~ Love the picture!!)


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My horse is calmer in harness, too.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't driven my horse yet, but my trainer has told me that my horse is more in her element driving than she is when she's being ridden.


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

Ours don't seem to care either way, good under saddle, good in harness.

We expect quite bit from them, driven or ridden, so they have higher skill levels and training to perform with. I think their knowing both activities well, allows them to be better in each. Some folks can't believe how well such large horses can turn, react to signals under saddle. I say "Probably because we use the same skills when driving to get thru hazards and doing Dressage movements". Of course the horses are VERY athletic, so they can learn to do these things easily. Whispering in their ears that they KNOW how to do Reining moves helps a lot and flat out lying that they are ONLY 15H, Western bred, so they HAVE to be nimble helps too!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My pony much prefers driving. 

I would guess this is because driving is what she has the most training in. She has been doing that for years. She is very green under saddle.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My pony is an extremely good ground driver (and hopefully will be just as good with the cart attached), but a bit of a holy terror under saddle. While driving, he is relaxed, listening, and obedient. He has a light mouth and a good whoa. Under saddle he has neither. He won't even stand still.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i think you may find that the more you drive him the steadier he will become for riding


----------



## secretquincy (Sep 12, 2011)

Mines an awful lot better in the harness then under a child, as shes a pony. I think its different work completely, since ones pulling and other is taking weight..


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Most horses seem naturally calmer in harness but that doesn't mean they are safer. It's not bad for a horse to have things that need to be worked through under saddle. If it was perfect to begin with it would not need to be trained. A horse that is a finished horse under saddle should be a safer and more competent driving horse. You can go much further in teaching a horse suppleness, lateral movement and collection faster and safer under saddle than from a cart. I both ride and drive my Fjord/Qtr cross gelding and I want him to be a good all around horse. There lots of fine driving horses that aren't ridden but my philosophy is that if my horse is well trained enough to pack a four year old kid he will be a more consistent and safer in harness. I want his submission to my commands to be reflexive in both disciplines.


----------



## Val1991 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that alot of horses are more reluctant to ride than drive because of prey drive. Like, when you're driving, you have the blinkers on and they're more focused ahead of them, but when riding, they can see us on top of them which looks very predetory and can complicate matters and increase nervous tension. Also, I mean, we aren't just weight, we're moving weight. When us buffoons get a little clumsy, to a greener horse, I would think that the lack of balance also makes them feel more vulnerable, as opposed to the steadier pull of a cart. Just a thought...


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't think of anything more unnatural than a horse carrying a human on its back or pulling a large object behind it. Not only that, they get to liking it. They really are marvelouse aniumals.


----------



## ujjal05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry. I am planning to own a horse. Dont have a horse yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

he lacks opposable thumbs, it would be totally irresponsible for me to let him drive my car
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

